# breeze aka dark duplikat



## jodi parker (17 January 2012)

still searching for breeze she is an german oldenburg cross about 16 hh bay about 20 by now, she was sold by my mother behind my back, i asked her to look after her for a while next thing i know she had sold her, she was sold with her son sky to a lady and gent in kent some where back in 1996/97, i havent stopped searching for her but have not had any luck, i dont want to cause any upset with the new owners just want to make sure shes ok maybe just to see her 1 last time to say good bye, any info would be great.
there is a video on you tube under find breeze of her please have a watch and see if you know her


----------



## jodi parker (23 January 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkKOk35QG6E cant seem to get any pics of her on here but can get the video link


----------



## jodi parker (23 January 2012)

jodi parker said:



			still searching for breeze she is an german oldenburg cross about 16 hh bay about 20 by now, she was sold by my mother behind my back, i asked her to look after her for a while next thing i know she had sold her, she was sold with her son sky to a lady and gent in kent some where back in 1996/97, i havent stopped searching for her but have not had any luck, i dont want to cause any upset with the new owners just want to make sure shes ok maybe just to see her 1 last time to say good bye, any info would be great.
there is a video on you tube under find breeze of her please have a watch and see if you know her
		
Click to expand...







https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8478888464_515708463_8701924_1626211687_n.jpg
i think thats the pics


----------



## ShannonXX (30 January 2012)

Hope you find her, bumping this up


----------



## jodi parker (30 January 2012)

ShannonXX said:



			Hope you find her, bumping this up

Click to expand...

thanks shannonxx im still looking as we speak


----------



## T_K (31 January 2012)

Did Sky have a registered name or was it just Sky?


----------



## jodi parker (31 January 2012)

T_K said:



			Did Sky have a registered name or was it just Sky?
		
Click to expand...

hi thanks for the comment yes sky was called gafellan dark sky but they didnt change his passport owner ship either some one told me they have moved away and iv found some links in glasgow nothing on sky but Alistair Buchanan (Breeze) is one or the results in 2008 dont know what else i can do from here as trying to find other results etc cant find any pics either but im not that good on computers so its ganna take me a while  i wont give up


----------



## DebbieCG (31 January 2012)

Hi, have you tried putting details on Tracing Equines or on FB groups like Right Horses and also Netposse which has international internet coverage.  It may be worth getting in contact with all of these as Breeze's details and photos could be shown with good coverage.  

Good luck with your search.


----------



## jodi parker (31 January 2012)

Thanks u i wll give it a go xx


----------

